# está bueno / es bueno



## morenita

Hello:

I didn't really know where to post my question or if i should do it in English or Spanish, but here i go.
I'm Mexican, from the yucatan peninsula, but i live abroad. Well, the reason of my post is that everytime i meet spanish people they correct me when i speak, and i find it very intimidating, i don't want to meet them anymore! When i'm speaking i try to find words that are more 'international' and not local from where i grew up (we mix mayan words in our speech) but i always seem to say something that makes them correct me.

For example, i say
esta buena la pelicula?
las fotos estan bonitas.
escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)
me gusta manejar
ya viste esta pelicula? 
ya comiste?
fui a Espana el verano pasado

I suppose grammatically speaking most of them are wrong. What can ido? Should i just change the way i speak? or study spanish?? It embarrasses me immensely to be corrected in my own language. I appreciate corections in English or other languages because they aren't my mother tongue...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Philippa

morenita said:
			
		

> I didn't really know where to post my question or if i should do it in English or Spanish


Hi morenita!
Welcome to the foros!
You can post in English or Spanish and generally you get replies in that language. Have fun! I look forward to seeing people's answers to your question!
Saludos
Philippa  
P.S. I think your English is great!! I couldn't find anything to correct!


----------



## belén

morenita said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I didn't really know where to post my question or if i should do it in English or Spanish, but here i go.
> I'm Mexican, from the yucatan peninsula, but i live abroad. Well, the reason of my post is that everytime i meet spanish people they correct me when i speak, and i find it very intimidating, i don't want to meet them anymore! When i'm speaking i try to find words that are more 'international' and not local from where i grew up (we mix mayan words in our speech) but i always seem to say something that makes them correct me.
> 
> For example, i say
> esta buena la pelicula?
> las fotos estan bonitas.
> escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)
> me gusta manejar
> ya viste esta pelicula?
> ya comiste?
> fui a Espana el verano pasado
> 
> I suppose grammatically speaking most of them are wrong. What can ido? Should i just change the way i speak? or study spanish?? It embarrasses me immensely to be corrected in my own language. I appreciate corections in English or other languages because they aren't my mother tongue...
> 
> Thanks!!!



Your Spanish is great, how dare they criticize it? It is Mexican Spanish and it is beautiful. We all speak in a different way, depending on where we come from, but that's the beauty of our shared language.


----------



## jmx

> ... everytime i meet spanish people they correct me when i speak, and i find it very intimidating ...


 I agree with Belén. Morenita, don't change your way of speaking just to please ignorant people. The examples you provide are easily understood, and the fact that a spaniard would say them differently is just a consequence of the normal variability that any language has. But we spaniards don't speak _better_ than you do, in any way.


----------



## esance

Hello,

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Belén y Jmarins, no solo son personas ignorantes, son pedantes y más cuando se entiende perfectamente. 

Date cuenta de la ridícula diferencia en algunas frases:

esta buena la pelicula? Es buena la película?
las fotos estan bonitas. Las fotos son bonitas
escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí) Me han dicho que estás enferma
me gusta manejar. Me gusta conducir
ya viste esta pelicula? Ya has visto esta película.
ya comiste? Ya has comido.
fui a Espana el verano pasado. Estuve en España el año pasado. 

Como puedes ver la diferencia es mínima e insignificante. Así que si sigue como hasta ahora e ignora a ese tipo de personas!!


----------



## Artrella

Morenita... tus frases están perfectas... te cuento?, nosotros en Argentina las decimos igual que vos...no les hagas caso ... los "cerrados de mente" son ellos...


----------



## funnydeal

Estoy de acuerdo con todos, no cambies por ellos.

Además tus frases sí utilizamos en la conversación diaria esas frases

esta buena la pelicula?   
las fotos estan bonitas.   
escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)     también usamos oí
me gusta manejar.   
ya viste esta pelicula?   
ya comiste?   
fui a Espana el verano pasado.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

hi Morenita


don't change the way you speak, just be natural, everybody understand what you say. in spain we don't speal better or worse, we just change somethings. it's wonderful finding people from another country who speaks your same language with a different accent, different words

don't be sacared, i'd like to listen to you once!

cheers

yolanda


			
				morenita said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I didn't really know where to post my question or if i should do it in English or Spanish, but here i go.
> I'm Mexican, from the yucatan peninsula, but i live abroad. Well, the reason of my post is that everytime i meet spanish people they correct me when i speak, and i find it very intimidating, i don't want to meet them anymore! When i'm speaking i try to find words that are more 'international' and not local from where i grew up (we mix mayan words in our speech) but i always seem to say something that makes them correct me.
> 
> For example, i say
> esta buena la pelicula?
> las fotos estan bonitas.
> escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)
> me gusta manejar
> ya viste esta pelicula?
> ya comiste?
> fui a Espana el verano pasado
> 
> I suppose grammatically speaking most of them are wrong. What can ido? Should i just change the way i speak? or study spanish?? It embarrasses me immensely to be corrected in my own language. I appreciate corections in English or other languages because they aren't my mother tongue...
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Morenita,  Como te dijeron antes, tu hablas como los latinoamericanos. 
Nuestra lengua, con sus diferencias y su colorido, es parte de nuestro legado y debemos estar orgullosos de ella. 
Los amigos espa•oles del foro son respetuosos de esas diferencias y asi deberian ser tus amigos. 
Si necesitas preguntar algo, aqui encontraras siempre ayuda y apoyo.
Un abrazo!


----------



## galadriel

Morenita: 
Nosotros en Chile, al igual que en argentina como dice Artrella, no encontraríamos ningun error en tus frases, tienes un buen dominio de ambos idiomas, tanto inglés como español. Felicitaciones. 
Saludos desde Chile.
Galadriel.


----------



## charmedboi82

morenita said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I didn't really know where to post my question or if i should do it in English or Spanish, but here i go.
> I'm Mexican, from the yucatan peninsula, but i live abroad. Well, the reason FOR(Xof) my post is that every_(space)time i meet spanish people(,) they correct me when i speak, and i find it very intimidating,(.) i don't want to meet them anymore! When i'm speaking(,) i try to find words that are more 'international' and not local from where i grew up (we mix mayan words in our speech), but i always seem to say something that makes them correct me.
> 
> For example, i say
> esta buena la pelicula?
> las fotos estan bonitas.
> escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)
> me gusta manejar
> ya viste esta pelicula?
> ya comiste?
> fui a Espana el verano pasado
> 
> I suppose grammatically speaking most of them are wrong. What can i_(space)do? Should i just change the way i speak? or study spanish?? It embarrasses me immensely to be corrected in my own language. I appreciate corections in English or other languages because they aren't my mother tongue...
> 
> Thanks!!!


For reference sake, the word "I" should always be capitalized.

Your English was great!!! Not only that, but your Spanish is, too. Don't worry about such desires of others. You didn't add any Mayan words in your post. I could see why that might be a bit confusing and annoying at times, but using Mexican/Latin American Spanish shouldn't bother anyone since it's quite obvious what you're saying. Teach us some of the Mayan words! Please!

Estar/Ser.... In the examples you gave, you inferred that Spaniards use 'ser' instead of 'estar' by the title of your post.  I personally think 'estar' makes a whole lot more sense, .  Regardless of what one I prefer, I wouldn't tell any native they're ever wrong, shame on them!


----------



## morenita

Hola,

Gracias por sus respuestas, que me han subido el animo. Simpre me ha dado curiosidad el escuchar diferentes tipos de acentos y expresiones de gente que habla espanol y considero las diferencias fascinantes. Pero despues de haber sido corregida me sentia un poco timida de hablar mi propia lengua. Que cosas! 
Mil gracias por los animos y nos vemos pronto!


----------



## morenita

Hello Charmedboi and everyone else:

Do you want some Mayan words...?
well...

bellybottom: tuch  (ch sounds like CHocolate, or CHile)
arm pit: xic          (x in mayan sounds like sh)
leftover: xix
big: nohoch         (h sounds like Hello) 

I think it's great that we use Mayan words in everyday life, sadly a language that is dying. 

May be back with more of those 

ps. Many thanks for the corrections, and the replies.


----------



## crom

Con el peligro de que todo el foro se me eche encima voy a expresar mi opinión discordante.
Por lo general el verbo "estar" indica el estado de alguien o algo y el el verbo "ser" indica la cualidad.
Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo decir:
"Eres un borracho!"
que decir:
"Estas borracho!"
En el primer caso se indica que la persona a la que nos referimos se emborracha habitualmente (cualidad de esa persona). En el segundo caso se indica que la persona está borracha en ese momento (estado de la persona).

Por tanto yo creo que sería más correcto decir (por lo menos en España) :
"Es buena la pelicula?"
La calidad de una película es su cualidad no su estado, es decir, no puede ser buena hoy y mañana no serlo.
Es correcto decir:
"Escuché que estás enferma"
porque la enfermedad de la persona es un estado no su cualidad.
Aunque hay excepciones.

Saludos,
crom


----------



## supercrom

I do think you omitted some typical basic Spanish signs we Spanish speakers need (¿) at the beginnig of any question and some accent marks. It is also possible that you usually forget (¡) when writing an exclamation.
Those are the only mistakes I can find, but it is in written language, not in spoken language nor lexis.

 

¿Está buena la película?
Las fotos están bonitas.
Escuché / oí que estás enferma.
Me gusta manejar.
¿Ya viste esta película? 
¿Ya comiste?       (desayunaste, almorzaste, cenaste)
Fui a España el verano pasado.

*CROM*
aka CROMt


----------



## charmedboi82

morenita said:
			
		

> Hello Charmedboi and everyone else:
> 
> Do you want some Mayan words...?
> well...
> 
> bellybottom: tuch  (ch sounds like CHocolate, or CHile)
> arm pit: xic          (x in mayan sounds like sh)
> leftover: xix
> big: nohoch         (h sounds like Hello)



What is a belly bottom? The bottom part of the belly. If so, you can get I'll be using that word a lot. Oh, I need to lose what's left of my 'tuch'. Although, it sounds too much like 'tush' (behind, rear end, butt) to not get some strange confusion. Thanks so much!


----------



## garryknight

morenita said:
			
		

> bellybottom: tuch  (ch sounds like CHocolate, or CHile)



Do you mean 'bellybutton' que significa 'ombligo'? Se escribe con una 'u' y una 'n'. A veces en EEUU se dice la palabra 'tush' que quiere decir el trasero o 'bottom'. ¡Que confusión!


----------



## morenita

ooops!

i meant bellybutton!

And, I see what Crom is refering to. We do make difference between things such as "Estas borracho" "Eres borracho" They don't mean the same to us, either. 
Same with "Soy feliz" "Estoy feliz" and many other examples. Especifically with the adjective bueno is when we usually say "estar". With "escuche que estas enferma" my friend says that "escuchar" means "to listen" and it should be "he oido" "to hear" (I guess because we don't really listen that someone is sick, right?)

And, I apologise for the omission of written acents, question marks, exclamation marks and the like, but my computer is finnish, so it doesn't have them. 

Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## garryknight

morenita said:
			
		

> I apologise for the omission of written acents, question marks, exclamation marks and the like, but my computer is finnish, so it doesn't have them.



If it's a Mac, or if it's a PC running Windows or Linux, you can generate the accents yourself using keypresses that are listed here.


----------



## asm

Morenita:

Esta conversacion está muy buena. Además te comento que siento envidia de el inglés tan bueno que manejas y de tu español tan claro.

No sé a qué te dedicas, pero bien podrías usar los idiomas para al menos ayudarte. El saber además Maya es como ponerle una cereza al pastel, o quizás es como sazonar tu conversaciones con achiote (ya me dio hambre y nostalgia de la comida yucateca). 


Quien te ha criticado posiblemente no ha tenido la vasta experiencia de esta morena que ha viajado por el mundo. 

Para tus criticos: El que nace pa' maceta no pasa del corredor 
Para ti: EL que nace pa' tamal (rico y delicioso tamal yucateco) del cielo le caen las hojas. 


Saludos

ASM




			
				morenita said:
			
		

> ooops!


----------



## Lizajoy

Morenita,

Tengo el mismo problema, pero en ingles.  En mi trabajo soy la unica persona que habla AE; los demas son ingleses, escoceses, irlandeses...y me corrigen (o se rien abiertamente). 

Lo gracioso es que, segun el propio dialecto de cada uno, me corrigen de distantas formas!

Llevo muchos anyos fuera de mi pais y no tengo contacto con ninguno de eeuu; hace dos semanas dos amigos eeuunidenses vinieron a visitarme--ya sabes, se rieron de mi accento "britanico"!  ;-)

La forma en que tu hablas refleja que, y quien, eres.  No lo cambies nunca.   La forma en la que te corrigen tambien refleja que, y quienes, son ellos.  Ayudalos a abrir su mente.

Un abrazo,

Lizajoy


----------



## kennytimes2

There are dialectical differences not only between countries, but between socio-economic classes.  Clearly, some ways of speaking sound more "educated" than others.  Even within social classes, different types of speech are reserved for different occasions.  For example, you don't talk the same way at a soccer stadium, as you do at a church.  It is not a cultural crime to adjust the speech pattern you grew up in to fit the cirumstances.  Rather, it's perfectly natural to change the way you speak in order to fit the environment and the impression you are trying to give.  

So I wouldn't say "no cambies la forma en que hablas nunca."  We all change how we speak all the time.  

As to whether you can say someone speaks "correctly" or not, that's a difficult issue.  Clearly, some people, _don't _ speak correctly.  I've studied Spanish a long time, but I still don't speak correctly many times.  In some villages in Mexico the citizens don't know any Spanish, in other's they know some, and of course, in the cities Spanish is the main language.  In other words, there is a continuum of Spanish language knowledge throughout the country.  At what point do we say that a community or a person speaks "correctly"?  That's an extremely difficult question.  But to say that everyone speaks correctly is an oversimplication.


----------



## Bonny

Hola Morenita:

 This is Bonny and I am mexican and I live in Mexico, your sentences are perfect they don't have any problem. But I want you to know that in Mexico we say

 Ese chico esta bueno ---> means: that guy is hot, but you can also say
 Ese chico es bueno ---> means: that guy is good at something he does, or he is skillfull.
That is the only difference in :  " Es bueno" or "Esta bueno"

I hope I can help you a little bit.

Bonny


----------



## Maika

Todas las frases son correctas.

Desde México, 
Maika


----------



## steppenwolf

Hola chica,
Pues yo soy española y no te corregiría nunca. Tú no cometes errores sino que hablas español  y no castellano. Es verdad que en castellano no se utiliza de este modo pero creo que lo bonito del idioma que compartimos con toda Latino América es precisamente esa diversidad que no hace más que enriquecer el idoma. Es más, no te imaginas las diferencias que existen entre el castellano hablado en una región y otra en España.
Espero que tengas mejores experiencias con otros españoles, no solemos ser tan bordes...


----------



## luisito mexicano

jajajjaaj pos yo soy mexicano y no voy a cambiar la forma en que hablo porque un español me diga que tenga que hacerlo, todos en el mundo hablamos diferente, nadie esta en lo correcto ni tampoco en el error, osea, tanto los españoles como los mexicanos tienen errores en el idioma, por ejemplo, los españoles utilizan "vos" una palabra que en mexico decimos "tu o usted", pero los mexicanos no criticamos ni le pedimos a los demas que cambien, por lo contrario esta bien que haya diversidad de formas en el español, castellano o como sea, ese es el chiste, el conocer las diferentes formas de las palabras alrededor del mundo, ademas de lo bello que son, asi que porfavor nadie tiene la razon ni nadie esta en el error...


----------



## typistemilio

morenita said:


> I think it's great that we use Mayan words in everyday life, sadly a language that is dying.



No me preocuparía demasiado porque muera la lengua maya. Es una de las lenguas más vivas que existen en la República mexicana. De hecho, después del nahuatl es la que mayor cantidad de hablantes tiene. Y de un tiempo a la fecha, se ha generado mucho entusiasmo por rescatar su valor como lengua. Además, hay hasta noticieros que tienen secciones de noticias en maya. ¡Es genial!

Yo vengo del Distrito Federal, y estoy aprendiendo maya desde hace poco más  de dos años. Me parece uno de los proyectos más fascinantes que he emprendido, y me consta que el maya está vivito y coleando.

¡Saludos desde la península de Yucatán!

¡Kin ts'áaiktech ya'abkach ki'ikit'aano'ob!


----------



## Escalador

For example, i say
esta buena la pelicula?
las fotos estan bonitas.
escuche que estas enferma (i think it should be oí)
me gusta manejar
ya viste esta pelicula? 
ya comiste?
fui a Espana el verano pasado

Me gustaría anotar que en español son dos signos de interrogación, en inglés es solamente uno, pero en español son dos. Además me tomé la libertad de copiar las oraciones con algunas tildes que faltaban.

¿Está buena la película?
Las fotos están bonitas.
Escuché que estás enferma.
Me gusta manejar.
¿Ya viste la película?
¿Ya comiste?
Fui a España el verano pasado.


----------



## omlick

I am confused.  I thought that  bueno goes with "ser" and bien goes with "estar"

Where did I get that idea from?

When something is a permanent attribute of a thing, then you use the verb "ser" , that is what I learned, I think.


----------



## jaxxxinto

Crom, no es tu posición discordante sino que está en un todo de acuerdo con nuestro hermoso lenguaje castellano. (salvo las faltas de signos que no son importantes en este caso.
Desde ya que se dice "es bueno" y "está bien" pero ocurre que la colonización de nuestro idioma viene de nuestros amigos de habla inglesa para quienes la diferencia entre estar y ser no se manifiesta verbalmente y en este caso no significo oralmente sino refiriendome a los verbos porque para ellos es uno solo To Be.
Donde primeramente escuché el esta bueno fue en España para luego padecerlo en Argentina dentro de publicidades, locutores de todo tipo etc.
Morenita tiene todo el derecho de decir lo que pretende de la forma que se le entienda que al final es eso la comunicación mal que nos pese a los puristas del idioma.
BYBA la BYDA!!!



crom said:


> Con el peligro de que todo el foro se me eche encima voy a expresar mi opinión discordante.
> Por lo general el verbo "estar" indica el estado de alguien o algo y el el verbo "ser" indica la cualidad.
> Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo decir:
> "Eres un borracho!"
> que decir:
> "Estas borracho!"
> En el primer caso se indica que la persona a la que nos referimos se emborracha habitualmente (cualidad de esa persona). En el segundo caso se indica que la persona está borracha en ese momento (estado de la persona).
> 
> Por tanto yo creo que sería más correcto decir (por lo menos en España) :
> "Es buena la pelicula?"
> La calidad de una película es su cualidad no su estado, es decir, no puede ser buena hoy y mañana no serlo.
> Es correcto decir:
> "Escuché que estás enferma"
> porque la enfermedad de la persona es un estado no su cualidad.
> Aunque hay excepciones.
> 
> Saludos,
> crom


----------

